# Blind



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

I am looking for a blind for this upcoming season. I want a blind that is very portable, yet affordable and easy to hunt out of. Most stores have their blinds on clearance now so I want to get one soon. I looked at the power hunter and can get it for right around $100, but was wondering how easy it is to pop out of this blind, since it has the hood instead of the double doors. Any suggestions?


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

When it comes to powerhunters, you kind of need to form your own opinion, because the opinion that masses will give you is going to be very conflicting. I'd rather stay home than use one, but there are a lot of people who wouldn't hunt out of anything else.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

diver_sniper said:


> When it comes to powerhunters, I'd rather stay home than use one.


I used one once. Never again! :beer:


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

never hunted out of them but ive heard of alot of people not liking them you can go to mackspw.com they have ghg ground force for 175 i think and you get like 100 bucks worth of free stuff


----------



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

what blinds would you guys suggest other than the power hunter then. How portable is the ground force?


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

andyb said:


> what blinds would you guys suggest other than the power hunter then. How portable is the ground force?


Ground force is pretty portable and fast to fold up. How tall are you andy? If you are taller than about 6'4" you are going to want to stay away from Avery blinds altogether. I like FA a lot, but I can't say that the SUB is extremely portable. I have carried it in quite often, but its more of a in the bed of the truck driving into the field kind of blind.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

agreed about the FA blinds. I have a SUB and it is very comfortable and easy to setup, but they are not extremely portable. I would buy another though.


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

I always leave my SUB put together space is not an issue. I have hunted out of all the major brands of blinds, for durability Final Approach is years ahead. I will never purchase another Avery blind. Look at the point where the doors attach to the frame, the pole is crushed with a hole drilled in it. Cheap they are, just remember what you get what you pay for!!!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I love the powerhunter!

Great if you have walk in (like in the spring). Low profile, easier to hide, and great visibility while not having to stick you head out.

But, the SUBs are nice too. Real nice when the weather gets nasty, more comfortable, but a bit harder to hide in low cover fields. And cumbersome if you cant drive out to the spot.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Ditto on the Power Hunters!


----------



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

btw i am around 6 foot tall so length shouldn't be a problem. anyone ever used the foiles express eliminator?


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

goosebusters said:


> Ground force is pretty portable and fast to fold up. How tall are you andy? If you are taller than about 6'4" you are going to want to stay away from Avery blinds altogether. I like FA a lot, but I can't say that the SUB is extremely portable. I have carried it in quite often, but its more of a in the bed of the truck driving into the field kind of blind.


The Jim Mertz signature series FA blinds? Is that what your talking about? Talk about spacious for the small fellas!!


----------



## quackkilla (Mar 13, 2008)

goosebusters said:


> andyb said:
> 
> 
> > what blinds would you guys suggest other than the power hunter then. How portable is the ground force?
> ...


I also use the SUB blind from FA, and like it alot, i also own a power hunter, which i dont like to use because all the work u put into stuffing it, halfway through the hunt, its all laying on the ground.


----------



## Franchi 9-12 (Oct 16, 2008)

andy you dont need a blind because your a *super hunter* :sniper: . just stand in the decoys. and dont hit deer with your truck its not go for it.


----------



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

Franchi 9-12 said:


> andy you dont need a blind because your a *super hunter* :sniper: . just stand in the decoys. and dont hit deer with your truck its not go for it.


What are you talking about?

Has anyone used an express eliminator?


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I would look at the FA X-Landers. They fold up well and have nice shoulder straps on it to hump it in. It's just as durable as any other FA blind. But it is lower profile so you have less room for shell bags, extra clothes, ect. That is the only downfall.


----------



## Franchi 9-12 (Oct 16, 2008)

Scheels is having a sale. I love my ground force and my FA blind its up to you. I hate the powerhunter do to the fact its hard to get the gun out fast.


----------



## pahunter22 (Dec 5, 2008)

I have the FA SUB blind. Its pretty easy to set up, roomy, waterproof, and portable. Its a little pricey but it was well worth it to me when I switched from my first blind.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

X'lander is a great blind . . . very low profile, sets up in 10 seconds, and is extremely comfortable. I hunted out of a power hunter, once.


----------



## hydro870 (Mar 29, 2005)

Final Approach X'lander all the way. Comfortable and Low profile. I have 3 blinds, and this is my favorite.

I also have a Power Hunter, and do like it for some applications, very easy to bring along in a boat to hunt an island, also very easy to carry accross a muddy field. I use it often. It is light, very portable, and low profile. The down side is the screen that is difficult to see through - but it does hide your face and calling movements better than any other blind. It is not as comfortable as the X'lander or Eliminator.

I also have a Final Approach Eliminator. I use this one the least. Too hard to transport, the profile is too high, and I am always replacing those darn telescoping tubes. Too many tubes and frame parts to replace if you damage the blind. But it is extremely comfortable and roomy.

The X'lander is the best combination of comfort, visibility, low profile, portability, few moving parts, and quickness to set up. It is my favorite.

My friends have Avery Finishers - stay away from those. Heavy, high profile, and way way too many parts - complicated.


----------



## benellinova (Aug 31, 2008)

I am a little over 6'6" and about 260 and I hunt out of a Finisher and it works just fine for me, I really like it and it folds up pretty damn small. I would defiantely reccommend this blind to anyone!!


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

hydro870 said:


> I also have a Final Approach Eliminator. I use this one the least. Too hard to transport, the profile is too high, and I am always replacing those darn telescoping tubes. Too many tubes and frame parts to replace if you damage the blind. But it is extremely comfortable and roomy.
> 
> quote]
> 
> Just got a eliminator express for xmas and havent put it together yet...i dont like what hydro870 said cuz it sounds like they might be a hassle...it was only $150 at cabelas but i guess ill have to put it together and let ya know


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

ground force


----------



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

i like power hunters when u have to keep a low profile and conceal urself. The 1 advantage to them is that u have a lot of viewing area but they arent very comfortable if u r a bigger guy. i would suggest the ground force or the fa eliminator express. both awesome blinds for a reasonable price. i believe scheels has there own brand of blind that is just like the ground force for around 150 right now and it comes with a flag and skull cap


----------



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

Has anyone tried out the blinds that Scheels makes? They look just like a ground force, but come with a skull cap and flag, and they are about 50 bucks cheaper?


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Second the "Ground Force!"


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Andy...
I bought one of the Scheels blinds this yearand while I am mostly satisfied it does have a few faults:

Portability... It doesn't break down into avery small package. It's about 3'x 4' folded and doesn't have pack straps. I usually balance it on my head if going any distance with it.

Backrest... The buckled on mine lasted about 5 outings before they totally gave out. The plastic is too soft for the male ends to retain enough memory, so the ends won't stay together. I replaced them with a D ring type arrangement but that "slips" more than I like so I'll have to figure something else out.

Cleanout.... They claim an added feature of a zippered cleanout at the foot of the blind. The problem is the stubble straps prevent it from opening once the zipper is opened. You have to cut the straps for it to really be functional.

It's not a bad blind but could definately use some improvements.

I recently got a good deal on a ground force blind and picked it up for use by my son or a guest. I have not had a chance to use it but in some ways I think the Scheels blind is better. The two blinds are definately of different design (frames).


----------

